# Look out below!



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I would say this is a safety hazard if you were to be boating in the river below.

Rare footage of a massive landslide in the French Alps. [VIDEO]

Mud, snow, rock. Whatever it is, I see it as another reminder of nature saying it's pretty damn powerful.

And would you call that a natural lake formation?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

That was crazy to watch! Gravity and erosion are amazing forces.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Lots of places and reasons to watch your head! A woman was recently flown out of Grand Canyon from a private trip with a head injury. The group was camped at Grapevine and saw big horns on the cliff above the camp. One of the sheep kicked a rock which ended up indirectly knocking her on the noodle requiring an evacuation. Ouch!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Imagine the surge when that snow dam finally breaks!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Holy cross hairs boatman!!
ROW!!

Imagine heading down that river, hearing that roar, and seeing what was on it's way.

Jesus


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

maybe two years ago there was a post about a bad slide in Washington kind of like that. I think it was filmed by people paddling just up river....then I read about some run in Africa where baboons /monkeys were rolling boulders on people descending bamboo ladders into the put in for some (commercial ?) rafting run....


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome! Had a washing machine size boulder cascade down from several hundred feet up and land within 100'? of our lead boater on Westwater a few weeks ago. Can't imagine the sound and energy of a slide like that.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

cayo 2 said:


> maybe two years ago there was a post about a bad slide in Washington kind of like that. I think it was filmed by people paddling just up river....then I read about some run in Africa where baboons /monkeys were rolling boulders on people descending bamboo ladders into the put in for some (commercial ?) rafting run....



Sultan River Landslide - YouTube

Had several friends in the party that day, half got out downstream, the other half were above and had to hike out. How no one was hurt is astonishing.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Yea, I think Family Guy sums it up pretty well.

Damn Nature U Scary - YouTube


----------

